# Notice about compatibility for Canon EOS R with Tamron lenses for Canon mount



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 27, 2018)

> We would like to announce that we have clarified compatibility in general operations(*1) of following Tamron Di & Di II lenses on Canon EOS R, which was newly released on October 25, 2018, with Canon Mount Adapter(*2).
> 
> *Compatible models in general operations(*3)*
> SP 15-30mm F/2.8 Di VC USD G2 (Model A041) for Canon
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 27, 2018)

For both Sigma and Tamron, it seems like a considerable number of lenses need firmware upgrades. Many of the firmware upgrades already exist, but some more will be needed. And, of course, turn off DLO, or you may get some really weird looking images.


----------



## Rocky (Oct 27, 2018)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> For both Sigma and Tamron, it seems like a considerable number of lenses need firmware upgrades. Many of the firmware upgrades already exist, but some more will be needed. And, of course, turn off DLO, or you may get some really weird looking images.


What is DLO?


----------



## tmc784 (Oct 28, 2018)

Rocky said:


> What is DLO?


Digital Lens Optimizer


----------



## Avenger 2.0 (Oct 28, 2018)

How about the older G1 lenses (24-70 f2.8 vc, 70-200 f2.8 vc) that are not firmware upgradable. 
Do they still work with the eos R?


----------



## Skyscraperfan (Oct 28, 2018)

Only the 15-30 G2 and not the G1? If they can provide an upgrade for the G2, they should also do it for the G1, which came out in 2015. They both share the same optical formula. Basically the design of the barrel and some coatings have changed. It would be very annoying for G1 owners like me, if Tamron only provided updates for the G2 just to make sure that more people switch to G2.


----------



## BeenThere (Oct 28, 2018)

Skyscraperfan said:


> Only the 15-30 G2 and not the G1? If they can provide an upgrade for the G2, they should also do it for the G1, which came out in 2015. They both share the same optical formula. Basically the design of the barrel and some coatings have changed. It would be very annoying for G1 owners like me, if Tamron only provided updates for the G2 just to make sure that more people switch to G2.


Well Tamron did say they were still testing other lenses for compatibility, so still some hope that the G1 is OK. If any early adopters have the G1, please check to see if it has any issues on your new R.


----------



## syder (Oct 28, 2018)

We have some g1 lenses at work and this doesnt surprise me. Ive had terrible results trying to get the 24-70 and 70-200 to work with dpaf on the 5d4 and cinema series cameras.


----------



## Memirsbrunnr (Oct 29, 2018)

Skyscraperfan said:


> Only the 15-30 G2 and not the G1? If they can provide an upgrade for the G2, they should also do it for the G1, which came out in 2015. They both share the same optical formula. Basically the design of the barrel and some coatings have changed. It would be very annoying for G1 owners like me, if Tamron only provided updates for the G2 just to make sure that more people switch to G2.



The difference is with the G2 versions you can update the firmware yourself with the tap in console. And I can imagine they will focus on the G2 versions first because they will reach a lot bigger part of their customers as, be honest what percentage of the people with older lenses will send them in for a firmware flash. The people with G2 series or style lenses with more than one lens will buy the tap in console. Or people will buy the newer EOS R compatible lenses.


----------



## Yakodzun (Nov 10, 2018)

Ouch! My Canon EOS R doesn’t work with Tamron SP 85 1.8 Di VC USD. It’s a pain! (


----------



## zoejif (Jan 7, 2019)

I actually have this 150-600 G2 lens and it works flawlessly with my Canon EOS R. I will, probably, try to update the firmware since they released it anyway, but the concerns that it doesn't work at all are a bit exaggerated.


----------



## tzn (Jan 9, 2019)

Yakodzun said:


> Ouch! My Canon EOS R doesn’t work with Tamron SP 85 1.8 Di VC USD. It’s a pain! (



Have you tried to contact Tamron about this?


----------



## Sporgon (Jan 9, 2019)

Yakodzun said:


> Ouch! My Canon EOS R doesn’t work with Tamron SP 85 1.8 Di VC USD. It’s a pain! (



Download the latest firmware using the tap in console.


----------



## JoeWest (Mar 6, 2019)

Hi, I have just bought an EOS R and have found that my Tamron G1 15-30mm (A012) does not work nor does my 90mm 1:1 Macro (F004). My 150-600 G1 (A011) and my 28-300mm (A010) work just fine though. I know there is a send back firmware update for the 150-600mm, but that seems to work fine. Maybe in time they will issue updates, until then I will need to keep using my 6D Mk1.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 6, 2019)

JoeWest said:


> Hi, I have just bought an EOS R and have found that my Tamron G1 15-30mm (A012) does not work nor does my 90mm 1:1 Macro (F004). My 150-600 G1 (A011) and my 28-300mm (A010) work just fine though. I know there is a send back firmware update for the 150-600mm, but that seems to work fine. Maybe in time they will issue updates, until then I will need to keep using my 6D Mk1.


Unfortunate. This is one reason I stick with OEM lenses (with the exception of a Samyang/Rokinon 14/2.8, but that’s a fully manual lens so no compatibility issues). Good luck!


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 27, 2020)

I know this is an old thread, but here is a compatibility update: About 2 months ago I got the Tamron SP 45mm f/1.8 Di VC and had to run my R with "Peripheral Illumination Correction" disabled for it to work properly. My free Tap-in console finally came today and I updated the firmware of the lens (ver. 2 to ver. 3) and all is good. It all works now. Just letting anyone with a Tamron lens know. Tamron makes the firmware update painless. It only took a few seconds.


----------

